# Britney Spears: Verlobt sie sich heute?



## Stefan102 (16 Dez. 2011)

​
Läuten bei Britney Spears (30) schon bald die Hochzeitsglocken? Laut TMZ wird Jason Trawick (40) der Pop- Prinzessin heute Abend die Fragen aller Fragen stellen.

Verschiedene Freunde des Pärchens sollen das „große Geheimnis“ bereits im Voraus verraten haben, auch Britney sei darüber informiert und warte nur noch auf den romantischen Moment. Angeblich will der 40-Jährige seiner Liebsten im traditionsreichen Las Vegas einen Antrag machen. Ob die beiden im US-amerikanischen Sündenpfuhl auch gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen werden, ist noch nicht bekannt. Für Britney wäre eine spontane Hochzeit in Vegas keine Neuheit: Im Januar 2004 schloss die Sängerin dort eine Kurz-Ehe mit ihrem Jugendfreund Jason Alexander, die nach nur 58 Stunden annulliert wurde und - inklusive Guinness-Buch der Rekorde-Eintrag - zum Medienspektakel des neuen Jahres wurde.

Jason feiert heute außerdem seinen vierzigsten Geburtstag. Wie wir über Twitter erfahren durften, hat Britney ihm ein kostspieliges Confederate-Motorrad geschenkt. Sie wolle ihn damit für sein gutes Aussehen in ihrem Musik-Video zu „Criminal“ belohnen, schreibt sie. Wir sind gespannt, ob Jason seiner großen Verehrerin heute tatsächlich einen Brillanten an den Finger stecken wird. Promiflash hält euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (19 Dez. 2011)

> Sie wolle ihn damit für sein gutes Aussehen in ihrem Musik-Video zu „Criminal“ belohnen, schreibt sie.



hm happy09 immerhin dafür


----------



## Nina* (20 Dez. 2011)

Hoffentlich klappts diesmal :thumbup:


----------

